# What Causes Gas?



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I know this has been discussed before, but I am at a loss of how I can have excessive gas (flatus) when I chew food slowly, don't swallow excess air, use beano,phazyme, and acidophilus. I kept a food diary and that was inconclusive along with trying digestive enzymes.My GI says fermentation, swallowed air, and paralysis of colon can cause excessive gas.My symptoms start like clockwork everyday around 5p.m. and continue into my sleep. I notice that my stomach seems to act up then wave after wave of gas coming out my rectum. The only thing I can think of here is that my remeron, antidepressent is wearing off or a.m. food is reaching a very sensitive colon and starts the cycle.The gas is so bad it's painful and at times believe it or not causes difficult urination.My GI (not to be graphic) says your body is designed that it will not let one urinate if the anal sphincter is excited (i.e. I assume gas or sensing defecation).Request any help on this matter.Thank You,Karl


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Wheat is a common cause of gas, and it's in nearly everything. No medication or enzyme will work for everyone to relieve gas. I would suggest cutting down on wheat products (bread, pasta, cereal), and switch to rice for your source of starches. Sugars, sweeteners (natural or artificial), fruit, vegetables, seeds, nuts, and all other starches besides rice can cause gas.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Gas in the gut can come from four possible sources1) bacterial production.2) air swallowing.3) acid-base neutralization.4) diffusion into the lumen from the blood.The last two are generally not significant. In healthy people, it appears that the bulk of gases comes from #1. There doesn't seem to be many people who have a lot of gas (at least not that medical science has found), so we really don't know to what extent #1 or #2 contribute to abnormal volumes.It is generally believed that most people complaining of excess gas actually have normal volumes. The complaints seem to stem from an abnormal perception.Bacteria living in the colon are primarily responsible for #1. Undigested carbohdrates are fermented into gases, mainly carbon dioxide and hydrogen. A small percentage of the population have bacteria that make methane.Odoriferous gases occur only in very tiny amounts and the bulk of them from specialized sulfur-reducing bacteria. These gases include hydrogen sulfide, dimethyl sulfoxide, and methanthiol. Foods that contain odoriferous compounds such as garlic can also contribute to flatus odor.Virtually nothing is known about #2, air swallowing.


> quote:My symptoms start like clockwork everyday around 5p.m. and continue into my sleep.


Try abstaining from food for a couple of days and see if that helps. If not, it suggets the gas is coming from the atmosphere.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Take 2 tablespoons of 100% Pure Olive Oil,this will eliminate the gas.Olive Oil can be used for digestive disorder.IBS C is created by excess bile.


> quote:Originally posted by Karl:*I know this has been discussed before, but I am at a loss of how I can have excessive gas (flatus) when I chew food slowly, don't swallow excess air, use beano,phazyme, and acidophilus. I kept a food diary and that was inconclusive along with trying digestive enzymes.My GI says fermentation, swallowed air, and paralysis of colon can cause excessive gas.My symptoms start like clockwork everyday around 5p.m. and continue into my sleep. I notice that my stomach seems to act up then wave after wave of gas coming out my rectum. The only thing I can think of here is that my remeron, antidepressent is wearing off or a.m. food is reaching a very sensitive colon and starts the cycle.The gas is so bad it's painful and at times believe it or not causes difficult urination.My GI (not to be graphic) says your body is designed that it will not let one urinate if the anal sphincter is excited (i.e. I assume gas or sensing defecation).Request any help on this matter.Thank You,Karl*


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Take 2 tablespoons of 100% Pure Olive Oil this will eliminate the gas.


This seems rather unlikely no matter the cause is.


> quote:IBS C is created by excess bile.


This statement is false.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Flux:It is obvious that you are not a medicalprofessional, nor a medical researcher. There has been clinical studies that confirm that IBS C is caused by excess bile.Dr. M. Audisio and Dr. P. Viola, Italy,Olive Oil Study, confirming thatIBS C is created by excess bile. To offset the symptoms one would have totake 2 tablespoons of Olive Oil to reduce the excess bile, free radicalsand stimulate the pancreas. Also, various other studies with Olive Oil have shown the reduction ofcolon cancer.I suggest you do a med-line or pub-medsearch on the subject: Olive Oil, beforecommenting on this subject.Thank you.


> quote:Originally posted by flux:* This statement is false.*


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:here has been clinical studies that confirm that IBS C is caused by excess bile.


There are no such published studies. Nor is this the statement correct. IBS-C is *NOT* caused by excess bile. In fact, excess bile causes diarrhea!


> quoter. M. Audisio and Dr. P. Viola, Italy, Olive Oil Study, confirming that IBS C is created by excess bile.


They did one paper together, entitled "Therapuetic actions of polyunsaturated fatty acids" in Acta Vitaminol Enzymol way back in 1977. It sounds like a review article of apparently some old work. Without the abstract or the actual paper (you'd have to translate for me, since I don't read Italian) I can't say for certain what it says, but if does claim that that IBS-C is caused by excess bile, then something is not right.


> quote:To offset the symptoms one would have to take 2 tablespoons of Olive Oil to reduce the excess bile, free radicals and stimulate the pancreas.


I can't see this treating any disease of the gut, let alone IBS-C.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 07-25-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Flux:You are still incorrect!!!But that is okay. Ignorance is Bliss!!!No Excess Bile does not create diarrhea,get your facts right.No more comment.


> quote:Originally posted by flux:* I can't see this treating any disease of the gut, let alone IBS-C.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 07-25-2000).]*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Julia, can you post the exact source of "Dr. M. Audisio and Dr. P. Viola, Italy,Olive Oil Study"? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

YES excess bile does cause the diahhria, not constipation. Any doctor, or GI will tell you this. Gas however is another story and sorry flux but I think your wrong on this one. I haven't ate in 2 DAYS, because my IBS is so bad. I still have horrible gas & diahhria, explain that one to me.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:No Excess Bile does not create diarrhea,


*This is wrong.*


> quote: haven't ate in 2 DAYS, because my IBS is so bad. I still have horrible gas & diahhria


In IBS-D, diarrhea should subside eventually after not eating. The supply of material supplying the diarrhea dwindles. What are you drinking? What drugs?


----------

